# new choke for 11-87 super mag?



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i am thinking about getting a waterfowl choke for my 11-87 supermag. but i dont really want to spend $70 just to find out it doesnt work any better than my factory rem-chokes. anybody have any experiance with any aftermarkets? let me know what you use


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Drake killer choke tubes by custom gun works in Fargo. The tube will be made for your barrel you just shoot your gun a couple of times to get used to it and its awesome mine never comes out of my gun except for cleaning. Drake Killer tubes are the best. Duckjunky


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Carlson's Extended Steel Shot Tubes work great and cost $29.99. You can get them at Cabelas, Scheels, or on the internet. Although I have them in all types and for several different shotguns, I use the Mid-Range for 95% of my waterfowling...


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I bought a Patternmaster for my 11-87 and didn't see a big difference at the range between that and my mod rem choke.


----------

